# sherlock and john!



## a___smith (Apr 4, 2013)

ignore my derpiness XD
this is sherlock (the darker, grey one) and john (the lighter, brown one)! i was planning on getting three, but there were only four in the pet shop and i didn't want to leave just one behind 
this is the only picture of the two of them we've got so far haha. john is really brave, clambering all over me and the cage, and sherlock seems a lot more nervous, but in time i'm sure they'll be the perfect pair 
i know it's hard to tell from those pictures, but if anyone has any idea of colours or markings, i would love to learn those  i hope to get some better pics up soon though!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

They are SO cute! I love their markings, but unfortunately I'm no help in identifying them. Hopefully someone else knows specifics and can help you out!


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Cute 

Sherlock looks like some kind of sausage in that picture


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh I love them! So cute!

John looks like a black or chocolate blazed hooded and Sherlock looks like an agouti blazed hooded. They could potentially be veriberk instead of hooded, but it looks like hood markings.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

omg they are freaking ADORABLE


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

There super duper cute!!


----------



## a___smith (Apr 4, 2013)

thanks everyone! i'm trying to get some decent pictures of them, but my mac camera and phone camera aren't too great quality, and they don't seem to like the big camera very much yet haha. they'll have to get used to it though!


----------



## a___smith (Apr 4, 2013)

i finally managed to get some pictures, which should help identify colours and markings  john is the top pic, sherlock the bottom. sorry the images are so huge >.<


----------



## TatiRatLover (May 19, 2013)

Gorgeous Ratties <3


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ooooh, so cute! Yes, Sherlock is definitely a chocolate. So pretty! John looks like a nice warm agouti color--perhaps cinnamon? Their markings are so unusual that I don't know if blazed hooded really captures it all.


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

They are very cute 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

